# Halloween Retirement Party



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

This sounds like a fun idea! It would be a blast to retire and have a party like this!


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay so I'm thinking I'll go with a "graveyard" theme for Dad's retirement party. I've got a bunch of tombstones (between his and mine) that I can set up in the front yard. I'm thinking of dressing up as the grim reaper to wander the cemetery and welcome guests.

Who has done a graveyard theme in the past? Anyone willing to share indoor decor photos? I know you can get Cemetery backdrops to put on the walls and stuff like that. Is it worth it? We're on a little bit of a budget BUT it is a retirement party so we aren't going totally cheapo. I'm willing to spend a little money to make it good for him.

I'm going to set up a kids area in the basement with Halloween movies going, x-box rock band, and food. I want people to not have to worry about finding a babysitter if they want to come to the party.

Upstairs I'm thinking background halloween music, food, and mingle. Open house style like I suggested before. Who has links or great recipes that I can make for a crowd? Also my parents don't drink so non-alcholic drink ideas would be appreciated too. I really want to make this a good party for my dad. He's spent more than 1/2 of his life working for UPS to support his family and I want him to know that it hasn't gone unnoticed. Any advice, pictures, links, help you guys could dole out would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## yellow_moon (Apr 21, 2008)

S_Toast said:


> Okay so I'm thinking I'll go with a "graveyard" theme for Dad's retirement party..
> We're on a little bit of a budget BUT I'm willing to spend a little money to make it good for him.
> 
> I'm going to set up a kids area in the basement with Halloween movies going, x-box rock band, and food. I want people to not have to worry about finding a babysitter if they want to come to the party.
> ...



It sounds like you have a good idea of what you want already and it's good that you are staying in your budget...the old school games you hinted at doing sounded fun, maybe you can do a pinata of something related to either your dad's celebration of working life, like a UPS truck or something related to your theme. You can even make your own to keep it affordable, I'm thinking like old shoeboxs can become a ups truck with some creative time on your part. Whatever his favorite candy, you can stuff that yourself. I don't know what your party vibe setting will be because I don't know what your home location has to work with but I find that fall time and fire are really what makes ambiance for adults. Maybe do an outdoor fire pit...or light tiki torches, at the end of summer season you can get those for cheap. It's like dad's passing the torch on working. I would work into the party as many things that your dad loves, that makes people feel appreciated and isn't costly. You could always splurge for one thing that is a little bit more costly, but in general I find that little thoughtful things make a party work. If you're staying inside, I'd buy some different colored party light bulbs for ambiance. I think it could be neat if people invited to the halloween party are encouraged to try to transform themselves into your dad...it might freak him out to see all these various slightly off versions of himself and it would be an appreciation to him that would be visible and won't cost you, it would be their costume to purchase. People would be willing to do it for a retirement party...maybe you could invite people to do a roast of him...like when people stand up and speak about him and kinda tease and tell stories at his expense... I don't know what your dad look like but if you know any artists or are one yourself, you could do a big characture portrait of him in a halloween costume or something like that. I just find planning and attention to detail and the positive energy you put into it will be the vibe of the party and for him...I'm sure you can look on this site for all the halloween details that appeal to you or him...like for example you said you want to make non alcohol drinks...if you're dad like cider look for that here, it's here...if he likes things that glow in the dark put tonic water in your punch and get a black light...drinks can still be magical and out of the ordinary without alcohol...you know your dad best, make it be all about him stay on budget and find fun things about halloween on here. hope my ramblings were helpful...keep us posted on your party and take lots of pictures.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I love Yellow_Moon's idea of the pinata - and you can make your own pinatas easily at home to stay on budget. 

I have done a number of graveyard themes, and even made my own grim reaper costume (on my mom's sewing machine - haha) about 10 years ago that I still use. For a graveyard theme, I love to have crows. I found some at a dollar store a few years ago with long spikes out the bottom that are life-sized, so you can stick them in the ground and so many people stopped as they were walking by to see if they were real. I love crows in a graveyard - they are creepy to begin with, so I definitely think a few crows would add to your graveyard scene. A soundtrack of crow sounds one year I felt just completed the scene.

I also think light fog is such a great addition to a graveyard haunt. Can you buy/borrow/beg the use of a small fog machine?

Lastly, broken fence posts will complete your graveyard. 

As for activities, what about having riddles on gravestones? You could even make up riddles using facts about your dad or highlights from his career, and give a prize to the person who gets the most correct. 

And lastly, I think you definitely need to make a new gravestone this year - a RIP for your father's job. You could have the born-died dates as the year he started working and 2013 as the end year, and write a nice epitaph (bonus points if it rhymes somehow) about his career, how hard he worked and how much it meant to this family. It could be a cool keepsake for him going forward as well - you could even "present" him with it, or unveil it at a certain point of the evening.

So many fun things you can do for this party - I love that you're using your shared love of Halloween to honour your dad and the years he put in to support your family. If you end up doing prizes, let me know and I'll throw a prize in the pot for you.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

I love the idea of presenting him with a new tombstone for his cemetery honoring the "birth" and "death" of his job. Thank you, thank you for the idea. All of his current tombstones are made out of OSB that we dumpster dove for throughout the years. I think I'll make him a nice foam one with help of a few of the tutorials on here. For his epitaph I came up with

Today we lay to rest,
Mark's career with UPS.
He will deliver no more,
Internet purchases to your door.
And now when he's in town,
Will not be wearing brown.

I also love the idea of making riddles on tombstones. I think I will also do a "seek and find" for hidden objects in each room. We were also thinking of giving each guest a ticket to put in a drawing for a "grand prize" (no idea what it will be yet).

Oh and the pinata I think we will do in the kids area. We've made it family friendly but made a separate area for kids to keep them entertained while the parents visit.

I ordered some scene setters, lanterns, creepy cloth (lots), spider webs, orange and black light bulbs, and a bunch of spiders for the webbing. 

I am going to buy a small fog machine because I've wanted one for my yard anyway. Since I live on a State Hwy I'm limited to how much fog I'm allowed to produce (can't be causing accidents now  ) so a cheap-o one will work fine for me.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Someone just posted this link and I immediately thought of u...using free UPS boxes, Dollar Tree foam board and a little paint u can create a whole Cemetary for your party on the cheap 

http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2010/10/14-days-til-halloween-shipping-box.html?m=1


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

That's the best use of FedEx boxes I've ever seen! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture92311-dead-man-s-dip-recipe-dip-1-unsliced-loaf-whole-wheat-brioche-bread-about-1-lb-1-regular-breadstick-3-cans-14-oz-each-artichoke-hearts-drained-cup-grated-parmesan-1-block-cream-cheese-softened-cup-mayonnaise-1-4-teaspoon-garlic-powder-tsp-hot-red-pepper-sauce-decoration-paprika-clean-plastic-toy-skeleton-dippers-baby-carrots-red-yellow-bell-pepper-strips-celery-sticks-cucumber-slices-youll-need-two-6-bamboo-skewers-some-toothpicks-recipe-preparation-using-serrated-knife-horizontally-slice-through-top-third-bread-loaf-keeping-top-bread-attached-along-long-side-opposite-you-will-coffin-lid-carefully-raise-lid-three-quarters-open-insert-skewer-through-bread-top-each-back-corner-lid-carefully-threading-each-skewer-through-bottom-part-loaf-will-keep-lid-open-using-kitchen-shears-snip-top-skewers-flush-bread-lid-following-contours-loaf-starting-loaf-edges-score-rectangle-cut-surface-bread-bottom-small-knife-carefully-discard-bread-inside-rectangle-leaving-1-2-bread-wall-all-sides-hollow-into-put-dip-hollow-out-bread-coffin-lid-insert-3-4-toothpicks-into-breadstick-along-one-length-attach-breadstick-handle-front-coffin-pulse-artichoke-hearts-parmesan-cream-cheese-mayonnaise-garlic-pepper-sauce-food-processor-until-finely-chopped-if-serving-hot-place-dip-microwave-safe-bowl-microwave-high-3-minutes-until-hot-carefully-spoon-dip-into-prepared-bread-coffin-decorate-toy-skeleton-if-desired-sprinkle-top-dip-paprika-serve-assorted-dippers-you-can-make-dip-up-3-days-ahead-refrigerate-then-heat-microwave-serve-hot-room-temperature-make-bread-coffin-up-1-day-ahead-store-airtight-room-temperature.html
































Tombstone & Coffin Sandwiches
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture87684-graveyard-sandwich-tray-chicken-turkey-sandwich-filling-4-cans-5-ounces-each-chunk-breast-chicken-turkey-water-drained-1-8-teaspoon-poultry-seasoning-1-2-cup-light-mayonnaise-tuna-sandwich-filling-4-cans-6-ounces-each-chunk-light-tuna-water-drained-1-8-teaspoon-celery-seed-1-2-cup-light-mayonnaise-ham-sandwich-filling-4-cans-5-ounces-each-chunk-lean-ham-water-drained-finely-chopped-1-8-teaspoon-pumpkin-pie-spice-1-2-cup-light-mayonnaise-sandwiches-tray-24-slices-white-sandwich-bread-1-head-lettuce-finely-shredded-make-any-sandwich-fillings-break-canned-chicken-turkey-tuna-ham-into-flakes-mixing-bowl-add-seasoning-mayonnaise-mix-combine-note-amount-each-sandwich-filling-enough-make-12-sandwiches-trim-bread-slices-into-tombstone-shapes-toast-toaster-oven-until-bread-has-browned-divide-filling-between-half-toasted-bread-slices-spread-evenly-assemble-into-sandwiches-remaining-toasted-bread-slices-decorate-each-sandwich-r-i-p-skull-crossbones-ketchup-mustard-squirt-bottles-serve-arrange-shredded-lettuce-large-tray-set-sandwiches-end-field-lettuce-like-tombstones-graveyard-servings-12.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture50360-coffin-tea-sandwiches-fillings-ham-havarti-cheese-2-slices-whole-wheat-bread-thins-silced-smoked-honey-ham-deli-havarti-cheese-gouda-brown-mustard-mayo-butter-spread-bread-butter-both-pieces-then-one-spread-brown-mustard-mayo-layer-thin-piece-havarti-cheese-then-layer-smoked-ham-sandwich-together-cut-coffin-shape-turkey-swiss-mayo-make-sure-spread-butter-both-side-bread-then-mayo-add-turkey-swiss-cheese-turkey-cranberry-cream-cheese-thins-sliced-turkey-deli-boarshead-golden-awsome-cranberry-sauce-can-put-throught-blender-make-more-spreadable-whipped-cream-cheese-butter-spread-bread-butter-both-pieces-bread-then-spread-cream-cheese-over-butter-both-slices-layer-thin-cranbery-sauce-over-just-one-slice-sandwich-together-cut-coffin-shape-pimento-cream-cheese-spread-8-oz-block-extra-sharp-cheddar-shredded-i-package-cream-cheese-1-4-oz-jar-chopped-pimentos-drained-juices-reserved-2-tb-mayo-1-2-tsp-each-dry-mustard-powder-garlic-powder-onion-powder-paprika-1-tb-pimento-juice-couple-pinches-black-pepper-beat-cream-cheese-until-fluffly-then-combine-all-rest-ingredeitns-together-mixer-spread-white-bread-then-use-coffin-cookie-cutter-can-use-bat-ghost-shaped-cutter-too-recipe-called-using-gel-icing-rip-i-pipe-mustard-mayo-tinted-black-food-coloring-instead.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/halloweenie1-albums-halloween-goodies-recipes-picture168113-tombstone-sandwiches-make-tombstone-sandwiches-lightly-butter-one-side-each-piece-bread-each-sandwhich-then-spread-your-favorite-sandwich-spread-filling-over-top-remaining-bread-spread-edges-sandwiches-cream-cheese-roll-edges-pecans-coat-use-cream-cheese-stick-tombstones-plate-add-purple-kale-creepy-groundcover.html



*Halloween Cake Walk Game Kit (Free printable)*
http://pagingsupermom.com/2012/10/halloween-cupcake-walk/

















Can Toss Game
Measure around the cans and cut out Halloween Decorative papers to wrap around them; secure with glue. 
Arrange the cans on a tiered shelf with designated points. Use plastic ping pong balls
to toss into the cans.









Pin the Tail Game but with a Skeleton. 
Easy to make with poster board. Use either a bow tie like the example or body part like the skull or leg...I created a valentine shaped heart (used red glitter paper form Micheals) to pin, instead.










Candy Corn Guessing Game: 
Fill a large clear bowl or jar with candy corn, counting the pieces as you go. 
Ask each person to write his name and guess on a slip of paper. 
Award the person a prize who guesses closets to the amount.








Bean Bag Toss
http://www.potterybarnkids.com/products/pumpkin-toss-game/


----------

